# pistol pheasants



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw the other thread on this was locked so here goes. The facts are that in North Dakota regulations, you could use a pistol for non migratory upland game birds as long as it is .410 or bigger. For those of you that want to try, the Thompson series of pistols with the 45/.410 barrel is legal. I have used a TC with the 14" .410 barrel and vent rib. It's quite a hoot but you need to keep your shots within about 20 yards or so. The barrel I used patterned out to about improved cylinder choke shot density at 20 yards.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Plus they're easier to get out the pickup window oke:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonder if the tarus judge would have a tight enough pattern to work.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

if it was locked once before why start it up again? :roll:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Why would this one be locked? He's talking about using a Contender with a .410 barrel which is inside the legal boundaries of taking fowl.


----------

